# Cuckoo marans egg color?



## williamthomas (Dec 16, 2020)

Are cuckoo marans egg color darker than a Rhodes island red? What color exactly are they? I’m thinking about getting some.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Somewhere in the back of my brain I remember seeing them and them being very dark.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yup, and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

CM eggs are a much darker brown than a RIR. They're more like a dark chocolate color. Just Google CM egg images.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, and they can have no, sparse or heavy speckles. Mine always ran in about two shades.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome imnukensc. I've seen you log in many times since you joined but this is the first time you've taken a chance on us.

And William Thomas, if you get those Marans we wouldn't mind seeing them. Or any that you decide to go with.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes we love to see pictures, even if you're terrible with pics like I am!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

I had some “cuckoo marans” for a while before the fox got them. Prolific layers, more so than they should have been for marans, and the eggs were a touch pale. I checked the colour against the breed standard and one layed eggs that were just about on the scale, the other one’s eggs were an “unacceptable “ colour. I came to the conclusion they weren’t really marans at all.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> I had some "cuckoo marans" for a while before the fox got them. Prolific layers, more so than they should have been for marans, and the eggs were a touch pale. I checked the colour against the breed standard and one layed eggs that were just about on the scale, the other one's eggs were an "unacceptable " colour. I came to the conclusion they weren't really marans at all.


Mine were in two shades too. And they were pretty consistent layers.


----------



## David McPeak (Feb 5, 2021)

I have a cuckoo maran I bought off of lady, she said she got from a hatchery. It looks like the pictures I have seen online but her eggs are no darker than my buff Orpington hens lay. I will keep her for a laying hen I guess.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she fits the bill for you in every other way besides the egg color then she is a keeper. 

One thing, have you had her long? Egg color can be a bit different before or after a molt but darken as times go by.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I have seen more contrast in colors as birds get closer to a year old.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

David McPeak said:


> I have a cuckoo maran I bought off of lady, she said she got from a hatchery. It looks like the pictures I have seen online but her eggs are no darker than my buff Orpington hens lay. I will keep her for a laying hen I guess.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yes we love to see pictures, even if you're terrible with pics like I am!


Speaking of egg color, I was under the impression that Welsummers laid dark eggs but my Welsummer lays Extra large light eggs with purple spots. Most of hers are double yolkers.


----------

